

Ask HN: What is the most rewarding outdoor or physical activity you do?  - kzisme

I&#x27;m trying to find new outlets for exercise and km curious what others enjoy.
======
jacob_smith
I've recently taken up backyard blacksmithing. I was able to start for around
$100 and it has been a great learning experience. Also, I get to play with
fire and hit metal with a hammer; it's a great stress reliever (:

------
LoganCale
Hiking and backpacking are fantastic. Lots of areas have hiking clubs you can
join.

